# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Pas 95 vjetësh, shteti shqiptar nderon 5 firmëtarët e pavarësisë

## Brari

Kuvendi i Shqipërisë organizoi ceremoninë e përkujtimit të jetës dhe veprës së politikanëve dhe atdhetarëve të shquar 


Dekorohen pesë personalitete historike të historisë shqiptare 


Presidenti i Shqipërisë, Bamir Topi, ka dekoruar me Urdhrin e Lartë të Lirisë "Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu" pesë personalitete politike të jetës dhe historisë shqiptare, të cilëve u janë mohuar padrejtësisht vlerat e mëdha për kontributin që kanë dhënë në ndërtimin e shtetit shqiptar. Ceremonia e dekorimit është organizuar dje, në sallën e Kuvendit nga Kryetarja e Parlamentit, Jozefina Topalli. Pesë personalitetet e dekoruara kanë qenë figura të shquara e të ndritura, të cilët kanë bërë të pamundurën për ndërtimin e shtetit shqiptar, modern dhe perëndimor. Këto figura kanë qenë edhe firmëtarë të Aktit të Pavarësisë së shtetit të parë shqiptar, të krijuar në 1912. Lef Nosi, Dom Nikollë Kaçorri, Mit'hat Frashëri, Pandeli Evangjeli e Ali Këlcyra, kanë qenë mohuar, internuar e pushkatuar nga sistemi totalitar i regjimit komunist në Shqipëri dhe populli shqiptar, për disa dekada, nuk ka mësuar për vlerën e madhe që këta atdhetarë patën për pavarësinë dhe demokracinë e vendit. Urdhri "Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu" iu dha këtyre atdhetarëve të shquar nga Presidenti i Republikës, Bamir Topi, me propozim të Kryetares së Kuvendit, Jozefina Topalli. Të pranishëm ishin familjarë të firmëtarëve, historianë e studiues, deputetë, analistë të medias, ku figura të njohura kanë folur për kontributin e çmuar të këtyre atdhetarëve. Kryetarja e Parlamentit, Jozefina Topalli, ka falenderuar të gjithë ata historianë që kanë marrë pjesë në nxjerrjen e të dhënave dhe realitetit të mohuar për këto figura. Ajo e ka quajtur këtë dekorim një nder jo për ata, por që ato figura i kanë bërë shtetit dhe popullit shqiptar. "Unë, sot, ndihem shumë mirë që jemi në këtë ceremoni të dekorimit të firmëtarëve të Pavarësisë, të patriotëve dhe të njerëzve për të cilët historia jonë dhe ne nderohemi. Gjej rastin të falenderoj historianë, studiues, hulumtues për punën e tyre. Natyrisht që dekorimi nga Presidenti i Republikës me Urdhrin "Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu" të Mit'hat Frashërit, Dom Nikollë Kaçorrit, Lef Nosit, Pandeli Evangjelit dhe Ali Këlcyrës, është një nder që nuk iu bëjmë ne atyre, por një nder që ata na kanë bërë ne dhe historisë sonë. Unë gjithmonë kam menduar se një vend i mirë dhe një komb i mirë nuk e sheh kurrë historinë bardhë e zi. Sot nuk ka më firma të munguara në Aktin e Pavarësisë dhe kjo është shumë e rëndësishme. Mendoj se nuk mund të ketë kurrë as vlerësime të munguara. Shprehja e mirënjohjes dhe vlerësimit për ta, në fakt, është një shprehje mirënjohjeje shtesë ndaj Aktit të Pavarësisë. Unë falenderoj të gjithë familjarët që janë sot të pranishëm në këtë ceremoni të dekorimit dhe gjej rastin të falenderoj edhe Presidentin e Republikës për marrjen parasysh të propozimit të Kuvendit të Shqipërisë për të bërë vlerësimin e këtyre figurave, këtyre intelektualëve, që në kohë jashtëzakonisht të vështira të shtetit shqiptar, kur të tjerë kërkonin copëtimin e trojeve shqiptare dhe kur lumenj gjaku derdheshin për të mbrojtur drejtësinë e shqiptarëve, ata gjetën kurajo, sakrifikuan çdo gjë, edhe jetën e tyre, vendosën firmën në Aktin më të rëndësishëm, më të shenjtë të kombit tonë, që është Pavarësia". Në vijim, historianë, studies e analistë të medias folën për figurat e Pandeli Evangjelit, Lef Nosit, Dom Nikollë Kaçorrit, Mit'hat Frashërit dhe Ali Këlcyrës. Drejtoresha e Arkivit Shtetëror, Nevila Nika, foli për figurën e Mit'hat Frashërit, i cili, sipas saj, çoi emrin e të atit, Abdyl Frashëri, dhe të xhaxhallarëve të tij në majat më të larta, duke u bërë pjesë e historisë së vendit. Zonja Nika, ndër të tjera, veçoi kontributin e dhënë nga Mit'hat Frashëri për hedhjen e bazave për krijimin e Bibliotekës Kombëtare shqiptare. Historiani dhe studiuesi Kasem Biçoku, duke folur për figurën e Lef Nosit, i cili është pushkatuar nga regjimi komunist në moshën 70-vjeçare, u shpreh se veprimtaria atdhetare e këtij personaliteti të jashtëzakonshëm për historinë dhe kulturën kombëtare shqiptare, ka dalë në pah në fillim të shekullit të XX-të. 

Zoti Biçoku nënvizoi se Lef Nosi ka kontribuar në hapjen e shkollave shqipe dhe zhvillimin e publicistikës në Shqipëri, si dhe i ka përqëndruar energjitë e tij në gjurmimin dhe grumbullimin e dokumenteve historike, të dorëshkrimeve të vjetra të kulturës kombëtare, duke dhënë ndihmesë të shquar dhe të pazëvendësueshme. Në emër të historianit Kristo Frashëri, i cili mungoi në ceremoni për arsye shëndetësore, u lexua një shënim për figurën e Dom Nikollë Kaçorrit, si një figurë që ka kontibuar për mbrojtjen e të drejtave të shqiptarëve në fushën e arsimit dhe kulturës. Botuesi dhe analisti Mero Baze, në fjalën e tij, u përqëndrua në figurën e Ali Këlcyrës si një personalitet, i cili, sipas tij, ka një histori të pangjashme me figurat e tjera të Pandeli Evangjelit, Lef Nosit, Dom Nikollë Kaçorrit e Mit'hat Frashërit. Baze nënvizoi se Ali Këlcyra ishte një idealist i palëkundur në bindjet e tij socialdemokrate e pro perëndimore, me veprimtari të gjerë parlamentare e publicistike. Historiania dhe studiuesja Fatmira Rama, duke folur për figurën e Pandeli Evangjelit, e cilësoi atë si një nga personalitetet më të spikatura të Rilindjes Kombëtare shqiptare. Pandeli Evangjeli ishte mendimtar, veprimtar dhe publicist i njohur, si dhe përkrahës i flaktë i diturisë dhe arsimit kombëtar në gjuhën shqipe. Ai ka mbajtur lidhje të ngushta me të gjitha kolonitë e diasporës shqiptare dhe ka dhënë kontribute të dukshme për krijimin e një literature të bollshme në gjuhën shqipe. Referuesit që morën fjalën gjatë ceremonisë, duke vlerësuar lart kontributin e tyre, jo vetëm në shpalljen e Pavarësisë, u shprehën edhe për kontributin që këto figura kanë dhënë për ndërtimin dhe konsolidimin e shtetit shqiptar, si dhe për mbrojtjen dhe forcimin e identitetit kombëtar. 

Në përfundim të ceremonisë, Kryetarja e Kuvendit u dorëzoi familjarëve të firmëtarëve, të pranishëm në ceremoni, Urdhrin "Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu", pas vdekjes, dhënë nga Presidenti Bamir Topi. 

Familjarët e atdhetarëve të shquar shprehën mirënjohje për nismën e kryetares Topalli, për nxjerrjen në dritë dhe vlerësimin e këtyre figurave, si dhe kontributit që ata kanë dhënë për çështjen kombëtare, si dhe Presidentin Bamir Topi për dhënien e dekoratave.





Mit`hat Frashëri pjesë e historisë së kombit 

Nevila NIKA


Ndihem e nderuar të jem e para të marr fjalën në këtë tubim. Natyrisht që unë jam edhe e emocionuar, sepse të flasësh për këto personalitete që ju i shihni prapa meje, është jashtëzakonisht shumë e vështirë dhe do të duheshin jo disa minuta sa më thanë mua, por orë të tëra dhe nuk do të mjaftonin. Të them të drejtën, unë kam shkruar diçka, por nuk do të doja ta lexoja, sepse do të kthehej në një orë mësimi e zakonshme. Unë shoh këtu dhe më vjen jashtëzakonisht mirë që ka pasardhës të familjeve të tyre. Natyrisht për 50 vjet menduam se, siç u shuan emrat e tyre nga librat e historisë, siç u vranë një pjesë e tyre në vitet e para të mbarimit të luftës, natyrisht nuk do të kishte ngelur më pasardhës gjallë. Kjo ishte dhe ndjesia e brezave që erdhën pas luftës. Unë personalisht vij nga një familje që ka dhënë shumë për Shqipërinë, por nuk vihet askush në balancë, të gjithë bënë atë që ishte e pamundura. Unë do të doja të flisja për Mit'hat Abdyl Frashërin. Po e them Abdyl Frashërin, se të qenit bir i Abdyl Frashërit, ishte thjesht një fat i tij, sepse është fat të jesh bir i dikujt, nuk është meritë e jotja. Mit'hat Frashëri diti ta çojë emrin e babait dhe të xhaxhallarëve të tij në majat më të larta. Ai u bë pjesë e historisë së vendit tonë dhe për këtë ne duhet ta nderojmë në maksimum. Mit'hat Frashëri u lind në Janinë. Janina e asokohe ishte pjesë e Shqipërisë. Ai u rrit në një mjedis mjaft të kulturuar dhe qytetar. Përfytyrimi ynë për Shqipërinë e atyre viteve është "një fshat i madh". Nuk është e vërtetë, kishte familje të mëdha, kishte njerëz që ishin të kulturuar, të qytetëruar dhe që rrisnin fëmijë të tillë. Mit'hat Frashëri lindi pikërisht në 25 mars 1850, në kulmin e Lidhjes së Prizrenit. Ndoshta është edhe kjo rastësi e bukur që e bëri atë aq të madh. Ndoshta është ky vit kaq i madh për ne që Mit'hat Frashërit iu ngjizën vetitë më të mira të atdhetarisë shqiptare. Në shtëpinë e tij ai nuk pati mundësi të kishte ndonjë shkollë të madhe, të kishte diplomë universitare, por Abdyli, Samiu, tek ai derdhën të gjitha dijet e tyre dhe dashurinë për atdheun. Mit'hat Frashëri, që në rininë e tij, unë mund t'ju thoja dhjetra e dhjetra dëshmi të asaj që ai ka bërë për atdheun, por do të ndalesha tek ajo që këtu kemi punonjësit e Bibliotekës, do ta quaja krijuesin e Bibliotekës Kombëtare shqiptare, të atij sektori të albanologjisë, që është diçka e mrekullueshme për ne dhe për brezat që do të vijnë. Një popull që nuk di të kaluarën e tij, nuk ka as të ardhme, nuk ka as të tashme. Mit'hat Frashëri punoi me të gjitha energjitë e tij. Unë shpeshherë e kam theksuar se këta atdhetarë të mëdhenj nuk pritën një rrogë nga shteti shqiptar. Bënë atë që menduan dhe që e dëshiruan nga xhepat e tyre, shpenzuan vetë për të bërë Shqipërinë, dhe ne këtyre burrave iu jemi mirënjohës, jo vetëm se vunë firmën në Aktin e Pavarësisë, por se ata janë themeltarët e shtetit shqiptar. Në këtë ndërtesë ku është Kuvendi i Shqipërisë, ata janë të parët që menduan se duhet të ketë një shtet shqiptar dhe që u përpoqën në maksimum për ta bërë. Kontributi i Mit'hat Frashërit është i gjithanshëm. Unë u ndala tek librat, sepse libraria e tij e vogël në Tiranë ishte zemra e rinisë në Tiranë dhe e rinisë shqiptare. Aty merrnin dijet e para dhe mësonin të donin atdheun e tyre. Mit'hat Frashëri shërbeu pak si nëpunës i këtij shteti, qw pak kohë ministër në qeverinë e përkohshme të Ismail Qemalit dhe diplomat. Si diplomat ai shkëlqeu. Dokumentet që ka krijuar ai si diplomat, janë gjëra të papërsëritshme në mbrojtje të të drejtave tona kombëtare. Pasi dha dorëheqjen, ai vazhdoi të punojë në librarinë e tij. Ndoshta dikujt i dukej si një tregtar i vogël, por dëshmitë që ne ruajmë në arkivin tonë kombëtar, janë të pamohueshme. Ai ishte një atdhetar i madh. Ai mëkoi tek rinia shqiptare e viteve 1920-1940 atë që ishte më e mira. Ai u përpoq, por natyrisht fati ishte kundra tij. Ai mbylli sytë në mërgim, ashtu siç nuk do ta kishte dëshiruar kurrë. Ky nderim që i bëhet sot Mit'hatit është një nderim që bëhet sot për të gjithë ata që punuan së bashku me të dhe do të dëshiroja që të mos ishte i fundit, sepse ne kemi nevojë ta njohim historinë tonë, kemi nevojë ta dimë kush janë ata që e bënë këtë vend, i mirë ose i keq ky është vendi ynë. 






Lef Nosi, aktivist i hapjes së normales së Elbasanit

Kasem Biçoku 


Lef Nosi wshtw pushkatuar në vitin 1946, në moshën 70-vjeçare prej regjimit komunist, një personalitet i jashtëzakonshëm jo vetëm për Elbasanin, por sidomos për historinë dhe kulturën tonë kombëtare. Veprimtaria e Lef Nosit ka qenë e lidhur ngushtë me figurat më të rëndësishme të qytetit të Elbasanit. Veprimtaria atdhetare e kulturore e Lef Nosit doli në pah në fillim të shekullit të 20-të, kur në krye të Perandorisë Osmane dhe me mbështetjen e shqiptarëve dolën turqit e rinj. Me ardhjen e tyre në pushtet u krijua përkohësisht një frymë liberale, që u shoqërua me hapjen e shkollave shqipe në trojet shqiptare, me botimin e gazetave dhe librave në gjuhën shqipe dhe me krijimin e shoqërive kulturore kombëtare. Në këtë kohë, Lef Nosi u tregua shumë aktiv në qytetin e Elbasanit. Në vitin 1908, ai ka dhënë mësim në një shkollë nate. Në vitin 1909 është zgjedhur nënkryetar i klubit "Vllaznia", themeloi dhe drejtoi shoqërinë "Afërdita" dhe mori pjesë aktive në Kongresin e Elbasanit, në të cilin u vendos hapja e Shkollës "Normale". Në vitin 1910, ai botoi dhe drejtoi gazetën e parë të qytetit të tij "Tomorri". Lef Nosi u bë një nga personalitetet atdhetare më të shquar të Elbasanit. Ai e përfaqësoi denjësisht qytetin e tij në Kuvendin historik të Vlorës, ishte firmëtar i Aktit historik të Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë dhe ministër në kabinetin e parë qeveritar të kryesuar nga Ismail Qemali. Gjatë vitit 1914, në kohën e princ Vidit, ai ishte anëtar i kabinetit qeveritar të Turhan Pashë Përmetit si ministër. Në vitin 1919-1920, Lef Nosi ka qenë pjesëmarrës dhe anëtar i delegacionit shqiptar në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris. Lef Nosi i ka përqendruar energjitë e tij në gjurmimin dhe grumbullimin e dokumentave historike dhe të dorëshkrimeve të vjetra të kulturës kombëtare shqiptare duke dhënë ndihmesë të shquar të pazëvendësueshme. Gjatë viteve 1918-1919 ai botoi në Elbasan revistën Kopshti Letrar ku vend të rëndësishëm zënë këngët historike si këngët legjendare etj. Në vitin 1924-1925 botoi shumë dokumenta të rëndësishme që ishin dokumente historike për t'i shërbyer çështjes sonë kombëtare. Ky botim shumë i rëndësishëm po botohet pranë institutit të historisë këto ditë. Është meritë e punës së tij largpamëse për grumbullimin e dokumentave historike e dorëshkrimeve të vjetra që ne i gëzojmë si thesare të historisë e kulturës sonë kombëtare. Fondi i tij në arkivin qendror shtetëror përbëhet prej 12 mijë faqesh kurse fondi i bibliotekës albanologjike të tij që u grabit nga komunistët kishte mbi 10 mijë vëllime. Lef Nosi ka ruajtur dokumentat e kryengritjeve të 1910-1912, dokumente të qeverisë së Ismail Qemalit, aktin e shpalljes së pavarësisë së Shqipërisë dhe mijëra dokumenta të tjera. Ai ka ruajtur gjithashtu dokumentacionin e gjykatës osmane të Elbasanit që fillon me vitin 1560, regjistrat e esnafëve dhe statutin e tyre, statuti i esnafëve të Elbasanit i viti 1657 është statuti më i vjetër në Ballkan. Dokumentet e grumbulluara të Lef Nosit si dhe ruajtja prej tij e dorëshkrimeve shqipe të Elbasanit të shekullit 17-18, bëjnë që emri i Lef Nosit të kujtohet me nderim e respekt të veçantë prej të gjithë shqiptarëve. 






Kaçorri, anëtar në Kuvendin e Vlorës 


Dom Nikoll Kaçorri me origjinë nga Lura lindur në vitin 1862 me një familje pjesëtarë të së cilës ishin disa katolikë disa myslimanë. Pasi mbaroi shkollën fetare në Shkodër për disa kohë shërbeu si prift deri sa në fund të shekullit XIX u emërua famulltar dhe më vonë për disa kohë vikar i Arqipeshkvisë së Durrësit. Në dhjetëvjeçarin e parë të shekullit të XX me angazhimin e tij në lidhjen patriotike u shqua si një nga përfaqësuesit kryesorë të rilindjes kombëtare të periudhës së fundit të pushtimit osman. Madje u shqua për veprimtarinë e tij patriotike në favor të lëvizjes së Rilindjes kundër zgjedhës osmane e cila disa herë binte ndesh me disiplinën që kërkonte veprimtaria kishtare apostolike e Austro-Hungarisë e përqëndruar larg lëvizjeve të armatosura pati edhe vërejtje nga forumet eprore të kishës së tij. Ka përfaqësuar Durrësin në Kongresin e Manastirit i cili miratoi në nëntor të vitit 1908 alfabetin kombëtar të gjuhës shqipe. Ka marrë pjesë edhe në Kongresin e Elbasanit më 1909, i cili iu kundërvu politikës së qeverisë së Stambollit që mohonte të drejtat kombëtare shqiptare në fushën e arsimit dhe të kulturës. Më 1911 u dënua me disa vjet burg nga gjykkata ushtarake turke për veprimtarinë e tij patriotike shqiptare, por për shkak të rrokullimës që morën ngjarjet qëndroi vetëm për pak kohë në burg. Në nëntor të 1912 në krye të delegacionit të Durrësit mori pjesë në Kuvendin e Vlorës, ku u shpall pavarësia kombëtare e Shqipërisë. Në qeverinë e parë shqiptare që zgjodhi Kuvendi i Vlorës me kryeministër Ismail Qemalin imzot Dom Nikoll Kaçorri u zgjodh nënkryetar i saj. Më 1914 organet e larta kishtare në Vjenë e detyruan të largohej nga Shqipëria e të vendosej në Austri ku vdiq në rrethana ende të paqarta në moshën 55 vjeçare në vitin 1917. 






Analisti Mero Baze vlerëson figurën e idealistit të lëvizjes për politikë pro-perëndimore 


Ali Këlcyra, politikani i dënuar dy herë me vdekje 


Një personazh aktiv i jetës i cili u përpoq të bënte politikë duke përdorur gazetarinë si armën më të fuqishme. Ali Këlcyra ka pasur një histori krejt të pangjashme me thuajse asnjë politikan apo burrë shteti në Shqipëri, përsa i përket kundërshtive dhe historisë që ai ka prodhuar. Është një idealist i palëkundër në bindjet e tij social-demokrate dhe pro perëndimore dhe është i vetmi be që ka hequr dorë vetë nga titulli dhe ju a ka imponuar këtë bejlerëve në Parlamentin shqiptar. Është dënuar dy herë me vdekje për bindjet e tij politike dhe është arrestuar thuajse nga të gjithë pushtuesit e Shqipërisë, nga grekët, italianët dhe më pas ka pasur grindje me anglezët për qëndrimin tij ndaj forcave partizane gjatë luftës. Pas shkollimit në Galatasarai dhe më pas për jurisprudencë në Itali ka nisur të shquhet në kryengritjen gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore ndaj grekëve e më pas në luftën e Vlorës kundër italianëve. Ishte delegat në Kongresin e Lushnjes dhe kundra traditës së Oxhakut të Këlcyrës ai fitoi përpara një figure tepër të respektuar në jug siç ishte Myfit Bej Libohova duke tronditur miqësinë e Oxhakut të Këlcyrës me Myfit Bej Libohovën të cilat ishin dy familjet më të njohura në jug. Debatet e tij të zjarrta parlamentare janë ende rekorde të jetës parlamentare në shqiptare. Në dhjetor të vitit 1924 pas ardhjes së mbretit Zog ai së bashku me një grup të tjerë intelektualësh e politikanësh emigroi në Itali. Në atë kohë opozita e Zogut u nda në dy pjesë, një pjesë prosovjetike dhe një pjesë tjetër properëndimore, e cila formoi Bashkimin Kombëtar.Organizata e Bashkimit Kombëtar në të cilën zoti Këlcyra ishte një nga drejtuesit kryesor zhvilloi aktivitetin e saj deri në vitin 1927 në Itali më pas për shkak të partneritetit mes Romës dhe Tiranës u zhvendos në Vjenë, më pas u zhvendos në Paris. Dhe në vitin 1939 me rekomandim të qeverisë franceze dhe angleze zoti Këlcyra së bashku me një grup atdhetarësh u kthye në Shqipëri për të organizuar rezistencën. Gjatë luftës nuk i pushuan problemet. Ai u internua sërish nga italianët në vitin 1940, pati probleme me forcat partizane në vitin 1943 dhe u arrestua. Dhe në vitin 1945 kur mbërriti në Londër u ndalua përsëri nga anglezët për të sqaruar pozicionin e tij në mosbashkëpunim me partizanët gjatë viteve të luftës. Së bashku me Mithat Frashërin kanë qëndruar të izoluar për 13 muaj në Itali derisa kanë dalë në gjyq. Pasi zoti Frashëri u gjykua zoti Këlcyra ka ndenjur edhe 7 muaj të tjerë në izolim për shkak se u gjykua edhe për luftën e Vlorës kundër italianëve. Është përpjekur të qendrojë larg makinacioneve të vogla dhe meskiniteteve që normalisht kanë shoqëruar grupet politike shqiptare në emigracion, të cilat realisht dobësuan forcën e tyre politike dhe aftësinë për tju kundërvenë regjimit komunist të Tiranës. Më parë ai ka përdorur shtypin francez atë italian si një mënyrë për të kundërshtuar regjimin në Shqipëri por kam parë që ai ishte i vetmi shqiptar që kishte punuar për 12 vjet si komentator i përjavshëm në një nga Radiot më prestigjioze amerikane që punonin për vendet e robëruara. Dokumentet e tij janë përsëri një rekord i paarritur i historisë shqiptare. Me këtë rast desha të falenderoj zonjën Topalli për iniciativën e saj dhe Presidentin e Republikës për këtë akt që ka vënë në vend jo vetëm një figurë të madhe të kombit shqiptar por i ka hapur rrugën vlerësimit dhe qendrimit neutral të veprimtarisë të të gjithë forcave politike në Shqipëri. Faleminderit!






Pandeli Evangjeli, diplomat e politikan i shquar

Fatmira Rama


Pandeli Evangjelin ishte një ndër personalitëetet më të spikatura të rilindjes sonë kombëtare , mendimtar, veprimtar dhe publicist i njohur, drejtues për shumë vite i shoqërisë "Dituria" në Bukuresht, e çmuar si ndër shoqëritë më të rëndësishme të diasporës shqiptare. Përkrahës i flaktë i diturisë dhe i arsimit kombëtar në gjuhën shqipe, me kontribute të dukshme në botimin e një literature të bollshme në gjuhën shqipe të autorëve të shquar të rilindjes kombëtare, në lidhje të ngushtë me të gjitha kolonitë e diasporës shqiptare me lidhjen patriotike në vend dhe me rilindas të tjerë si vëllezrit Frashëri, Jeronim De Rada, Fan Noli, Faik Konica, Luigj Gurakuqi, Ismail Qemali, Mithat Frashëri e të tjerë. Mbështeti kryengritjet e mëdha shqiptare të viteve 1910, 1911, 1912 dhe lëvizjen mbarëshqiptare për autonomi dhe pavarësi. Ka vënë një gur të vyer veprën e madhe të shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, ku në krye të komitetit Bashkimi në Bukuresht mori pjesë në mbledhjen e famshme që Ismail Qemali organizoi atje më 5 nëntor të vitit 1912 ku u morën vendime të rëndësishme për vetëqeverisjen e shqiptarëve. Pandeli Evangjeli do të vinte gjithashtu një gur themeli në ndërtimin, organizimin dhe konsolidimin e shtetit shqiptar, në ruajtjen e tërësisë së tij tokësore, në ndërtimin e një shteti konstitucional dhe demokratik. Ai do të ishte aktiv në elitën politike shqiptare, në të gjitha etapat e shtetit modern shqiptar si prefekt i Qarkut të Korçës që në vitin 1914 e më pas në 1920 si diplomat dhe politikan i shquar në krye të delegacionit të shqiptarëve të Rumanisë në Konferencën e Paqes në 1919-1920, si kryetar disa herë i Parlamentit të Shqipërisë dhe Parlamentit të parë të vitit 1921. Ministër i jashtëm dhe disa herë kryeministër i vendit, kryesisht gjatë viteve të monarkisë shqiptare. Kësisoj ai dha një ndihmesë të madhe në njohjen e statusit të Shqipërisë së pavarur, për zgjidhjen e problemeve të shumta kufitare me fqinjët. Për unifikimin kombëtar në luftë ndaj tendencave separatiste dhe përçarjeve fetare të çdo ngjyre. Për ndërtimin e një klime të moderuar politike në vend. Me pushtimin e Shqipërisë nga Italia fashiste hoqi dorë përfundimisht nga jeta politike si një formë e heshtur e protestës së tij. E megjithatë ai dhe familja e tij u trajtuan si të padëshiruar nga regjimi komunist dhe u detyruan të largoheshin nga Tirana dhe të vendoseshin në Korçë. Vetëm pas përmbysjes së këtij regjimi, Pandeli Evangjelit pas vdekjes ju akordua nga presidenti i Republikës në nëntor të vitit '92 Urdhri i Lirisë të Klasit të Parë. I bën nder popullit dhe shtetit shqiptar, dekorimi tashmë edhe me urdhrin e lartë të Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut.

Dekorimet e Presidentit Topi


Republika e Shqipërisë Presidenti i Republikës i jep Mithat Frashërit pas vdekjes urdhrin Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeu në shenjë vlerësimi të lartë si një ndër veprimtarët më të shquar të Lëvizjes Kombëtare, firmëtarit të aktit të shpalljes së Pavarësisë dhe një ndër krijuesit e shtetit shqiptar. Presidenti Bamir Topi.


Republika e Shqipërisë Presidenti i Republikës i jep Lef Nosit pas vdekjes urdhrin Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu në shenjë vlerësimi të lartë si një ndër veprimtarët më të shquar të Lëvizjes Kombëtare, firmëtarit të aktit të shpalljes së Pavarësisë dhe një ndër krijuesit e shtetit shqiptar.

Presidenti Bamir Topi.


Republika e Shqipërisë Presidenti i Republikës i jep Dom Nikoll Kaçorrit pas vdekjes urdhrin Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeu në shenjë vlerësimi të lartë si një ndër veprimtarët më të shquar të Lëvizjes Kombëtare, firmëtarit të aktit të shpalljes së Pavarësisë dhe një ndër krijuesit e shtetit shqiptar. Presidenti Bamir Topi.


Republika e Shqipërisë Presidenti i Republikës i jep Ali Këlcyrës pas vdekjes urdhrin Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu për kontribut të shquar në luftën politike për krijimin në Shqipër të një shteti demokratik të modelit perëndimor europian. Presidenti Bamir Topi.


Republika e Shqipërisë Presidenti i Republikës i jep Pandeli Evangjelit pas vdekjes urdhrin Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu për kontribut të shquar në lëvizjen kombëtare për pavarësi dhe në krijimin dhe konsolidimin e shtetit shqiptar. Presidenti Bamir Topi.


Hana Këlcyra- E bija e Ali Këlcyrës


Dua të them dy fjalë se është e para herë që vij në Shqipëri pas largimit të '44-ës, me këtë rast. Falenderoj Presidentin gjithashtu edhe ju Zonja Topalli për mundimin që keni bërë për këta njerëz, jam e lumtur të marr këtë dekoratë në emër të babait tim, por jo vetëm për personin e tij, por për të gjithë ata që kanë patur besim në idealet e tij.


Skënder Kosturi- mori dekoratën për Lef Nosin


Dëshiroj të falenderoj organet më të larta të shtetit shqiptar të cilin e krijoi Lef Nosi me shokët e tij, për këtë nder që i bënë atij dhe shokëve të tij, njëkohësisht dëshiroj të nderoj ata persona të cilët e ruajtën e fshehën duke rrezikuar jetën e tyre. Faleminderit!


Monsinjor Rrok Mirdita


Dëshiroj të shpreh mirënjohjen time të thellë presidentit të Republikës për vlerësimin maksimal të këtyre figurave të shquara dhe gjithashtu ju zonja kryetare për inisiativën tuaj dhe angazhimin tuaj për ti rizbardhur e për ti rikthyer këto figura të cilat pluhuri jo i kohës por i rrethanave që ne i njohim i ka mbuluar. Në cilësinë e kryetarit të konferencës ipeshkvnore të Shqipërisë në emër të Klerit Katolik, në emër të Kishës por edhe si pasardhës në Selinë arqipeshkvnore të Durrësit, një ndër më të vjetrat në rajon ku Dom Nikoll Kaçorri ka pas edhe rolin si vikar i përgjithshëm kam nderin dhe kënaqësinë që ta pranoj këtë dekorim dhe tju falenderoj dhe vërtetë ta vlerësojmë të gjithë këtë vlerësim maksimal që i jepet një figure sikurse ishte Dom Nikoll Kaçorri. Me këtë nderohet edhe i tërë Kleri Katolik, faleminderit!

Najada Petrela- mori dekoratën për Mit'hat Frashërin


Në emër të familjes së Mithat Frashërit falenderoj presidentin e Republikës, kryetaren e Parlamentit për këtë vlerësim që i bëjnë figurës së Mithat Frashërit, faleminderit!


Donika Evangjeli- mbesa e Pandeli Evangjelit, e cila mori dekoratën për gjyshin e saj 

Jam shumë e lumtur që ndodhem këtu sot. Shpreh falenderimet më të thella për presidentin, për zonjën Topalli kryetaren e Kuvendit. Jam e lumtur që po marr sot këtë dekoratë për gjushim. Ju falenderoj të gjithë!


rd

----------

